# FS: CRS SS+ and SSS grade



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am selling this other batch =)


























Price range from 25-50

PM for interest


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

$25 - $50??? how many do u have for this batch?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

they look amazing frank!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

simont said:


> $25 - $50??? how many do u have for this batch?


only 10-12 left, someone just came outta here with 25 of them.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> they look amazing frank!


Thx man =) u keep CRS? want a freebee


----------



## Colin475 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous shrimp, wish I had a better setup for them


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Thx man =) u keep CRS? want a freebee


Hey Frank i'd like a freebie or 2 =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

VR4_TT said:


> Hey Frank i'd like a freebie or 2 =)


lol I know you would =)


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

so whats the exact price ur looking for? for the 12 left?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

simont said:


> so whats the exact price ur looking for? for the 12 left?


well, I'd have to seee what grades are left and that can take awhile. =)


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

ohh okay gotcha!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow bump for some nice ass Shrimp!
Hard to find such high grades locally, only a few members have such high grades.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing looking shrimp Frank. Wish I had the money to buy a bunch off of you.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Amazing looking shrimp Frank. Wish I had the money to buy a bunch off of you.


Thankyou =)

Here is photos of some of of them and I have no idea how that happened, is a crown and a flower if that makes any sense at all

Flower:

















Crown:


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow very nice.... Maybe I'll come and grab a few from you. PM'd


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> lol I know you would =)


hahaha
oh... and black crystals too! i see some black crystals in the pic!


----------



## alanng0421 (Apr 21, 2010)

So you say $20-$25 each??,How many u left?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

alanng0421 said:


> So you say $20-$25 each??,How many u left?


Where did u see that? Nice try though! Lol


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you ship to Toronto?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Can you ship to Toronto?


I'm sending 2 to toronto next week monday. BUT, you would be responsible for shipping and ONLY 2 day shipping recommended. Chances are I will be using breathable bags. And will provide heat packs. it will be in styrofoam box but I just used the last one. so.... PM me and we will talk =) I will probably hand you over to someone else as I will be leaving tomorrow night on a business trip.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Frank remember to save some for me...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Frank remember to save some for me...


Not these ones dude =)


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Not these ones dude =)


LOL which ones then...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^ Stephen, you got crowns already! I tho. you said you were going to sell me some babies?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> ^ Stephen, you got crowns already! I tho. you said you were going to sell me some babies?


Relax, i don't have lots yet as i'm only starting with these guys. I'm planning on getting few more to boost up the gene line. Even with flowers most of the babies are SS/SSS, i didn't have success with the first generation as i see a lot of SS/SSS but no flower yet. I hope the second batch i will get a few, also i hope Frank will sell me some of his very nice collection hehehehe.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Thx man =) u keep CRS? want a freebee


Hey Dude, not keeping CRS yet but I'm cycling a 20G long just for them! I was actually going to take a look at some of shaobo's before your ad came on. Would love to grab 1 of your runts if you have any? And if it all works out I'll happily buy the rest. Running a foam filter right now as a background / sponge filter. Lots of media = stable enviro for CRS I hope!

Let me know if you still have a runty one? Will PM you, nice of you as always. I can pick up too.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Hey Dude, not keeping CRS yet but I'm cycling a 20G long just for them! I was actually going to take a look at some of shaobo's before your ad came on. Would love to grab 1 of your runts if you have any? And if it all works out I'll happily buy the rest. Running a foam filter right now as a background / sponge filter. Lots of media = stable enviro for CRS I hope!
> 
> Let me know if you still have a runty one? Will PM you, nice of you as always. I can pick up too.


PM me and when I get back, I'll give you a price  you will have to wait a week as thats when I get back.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Relax, i don't have lots yet as i'm only starting with these guys. I'm planning on getting few more to boost up the gene line. Even with flowers most of the babies are SS/SSS, i didn't have success with the first generation as i see a lot of SS/SSS but no flower yet. I hope the second batch i will get a few, also i hope Frank will sell me some of his very nice collection hehehehe.


I'm gonna do all species of sulawesi only lol! so expect to see lots for sale well most will be private sales lol =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Hey Dude, not keeping CRS yet but I'm cycling a 20G long just for them! I was actually going to take a look at some of shaobo's before your ad came on. Would love to grab 1 of your runts if you have any? And if it all works out I'll happily buy the rest. Running a foam filter right now as a background / sponge filter. Lots of media = stable enviro for CRS I hope!
> 
> Let me know if you still have a runty one? Will PM you, nice of you as always. I can pick up too.


Shoot, dude I forgot your number lol accidentally deleted your PM =/


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice high grade shrimps you have there Frank!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> nice high grade shrimps you have there Frank!


y thankyou Ashley =)

HEYYY PM me in a week and tell me when you have time. Show you something =)


----------

